# WSM Side Table mod



## swamprb (Mar 17, 2007)

I did a couple mods to my WSM and thought you all might want to have a look.
I added the Genie garage door handles to the center section and they were begging to serve a dual purpose. I wanted something to put my remote probe and thermometers and maybe tongs or gloves on. Nothing heavy mind you just a little something extra and I came up with these. what do you think?


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

Brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## smoked (Mar 17, 2007)

wow....brilliant only begins to state it.......I bow down, and all this from a fellow "liquid sunshine state" smoker!!!!!!!  that is way cool.......  (this is riding off the comment from the little lady saying maybe I need to buy another smoker to double my capacity!!!!)


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2007)

Excellent idea swamprb. Factory look and feel to em. How did you attach the boards? This idea can be used across the board on many different smokers... if you don't rush out and patent the idea. Thanks for sharing with us.

Keep Smokin


----------



## meowey (Mar 17, 2007)

Really cool!  I wonder if that could be done to a GOSM.  I'm always looking for a place to set things.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jamantste (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! Do they lift off or are they secured to the handles?


----------



## kenthanson (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a slick looking mod, a little harder to do but also neat would be a circular shelf that ran along the whole outside of it, but this is still BA.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! So when can I order my pair?!


----------



## afguy0127 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was thinking about this mod, and if you wanted to add a little extra weight to it, you could fashion a bracket that secured to the bottom bolt of the handle, and angled out near the edge of the shelves. I'd draw something up but my free hand looks horrible, both on paper and via mouse, lol.


----------



## yota43 (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent idea.  I can see this mod on my WSM.

18.5" WSM

22.5" OTG

4 burner Master Forge Gas


----------



## ultralow787 (Dec 20, 2014)

"Brilliant" only begins to describe this modification! Very well done!


----------

